# I CAME IN LIKE A WRECKING BALL



## Francisco (Nov 26, 2013)

'Nuff said.

I've been cackling for the past 10 minutes over it.

Francisco


----------



## fapvps (Nov 26, 2013)

Ohh man thank you for this!


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Nov 26, 2013)

FAP seems to enjoy it a bit too much


----------



## johnlth93 (Nov 26, 2013)

TASTE MY BALLS!!

LOL


----------



## SrsX (Nov 26, 2013)

Saw this posted in IRC, laughed so hard.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Nov 26, 2013)

That was epic!


----------



## MannDude (Nov 26, 2013)

What the fuck did I just watch?


----------



## JackDoan (Nov 26, 2013)

This is beautiful.


----------



## Hannan (Nov 27, 2013)

haha that was awesome, thanks Fran


----------



## Jade (Nov 27, 2013)

Ohmy that is just hilarious haha


----------



## budi1413 (Nov 27, 2013)

Haha. This make my day.


----------



## Wintereise (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh man...


----------



## professionalxen (Nov 27, 2013)

This was one was epic


----------



## ComputerTrophy (Nov 27, 2013)

1:20 - Thought the guy's eyeballs were going to pop out.


----------



## InertiaNetworks-John (Nov 27, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## drserver (Nov 28, 2013)

Hahahaha


----------



## ModulesGarden (Nov 28, 2013)

Yeah, I've seen it yesterday. No.1 on daily Youtube's list in Poland  Hilarious!


----------



## Leyton (Nov 28, 2013)

Hahahaha. That was brilliant. Best I've seen since:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyJMaUGCBGU


----------



## Kakashi (Nov 29, 2013)

This just made my day. Now to show the Mrs.


----------



## NodeKid (Dec 5, 2013)

Don't think it's as good as the 'original' one of these:


----------



## Francisco (Dec 5, 2013)

It's the same person, NodeKid?

Francisco


----------



## NodeKid (Dec 6, 2013)

Francisco said:


> It's the same person, NodeKid?
> 
> 
> Francisco


Ya 'tis indeed.


----------

